# Worldmark Camlin information



## MaryBella7 (Apr 30, 2017)

I am cruising out of Seattle next summer and was interested in trying to rent a timeshare in Seattle for a few days before leaving. Does anyone have information about the floorplans for the Camlin?  Also insight into difficulty renting from an owner there vs. hotels in the area?  What would be the better way to go?  Or is anyone familiar with other companies with local timeshares that may be good to rent?


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 30, 2017)

I am a WM Member. The Camlin is mainly Studios without kitchens nor airconditioning. Also only a few of the Penthouses have partial kitchens and airconditioning. We were there in August a few years ago and it was unusually hot. So our room was barely tolerable. But we had one of the larger studios and could open enough windows to get a small cross breeze. I am sure that there are megarenters that reserve rooms to rent out. There is no on-site parking. It is better not to have a  car but rely upon Uber, taxis, and mass transit. The location is just uphill from downtown. You can walk easily to Pike Street Market. The walk back is all uphill. I would look for other accomodations.


----------



## rhonda (May 1, 2017)

FWIW, while most units lack kitchens there is a shared kitchen and BBQ available on the lobby level.  We were told that portable A/C units were available upon request.

The studio unit offers a mini-refrigerator, microwave, toaster, blender, flatware and dishes.  Additional unit configurations are described on the Worldmark website for this property:  https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/st/


----------



## MaryBella7 (May 1, 2017)

Thanks for the information about the AC!  That is pretty important!


----------



## ecwinch (May 1, 2017)

The resort does offer parking, it is just not on-site. It is a short walk to the garage or valet.

WM is the only timeshare currently in Seattle. And unlike most urban locations, this resort has a pool.


----------



## MaryBella7 (May 1, 2017)

The pool is also pretty important - to my kids for sure!


----------



## sue1947 (May 1, 2017)

ecwinch said:


> The resort does offer parking, it is just not on-site. It is a short walk to the garage or valet.


Yes, there is parking, but it's not free or cheap.


----------



## JohnPaul (May 2, 2017)

This is one of our favorite WM resorts.  A few updates.  They came up with a way to have air conditioning so that's not an issue.

While there are a good number of studio units, there are also a lot of 1 bedroom units.  Both have an urban kitchenette.  Sink, small fridge, microwave, coffee maker and toaster.  

There are a couple of two bedroom units and 3 penthouse units with decks on the top floor but these are very difficult to book even as owners.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (May 3, 2017)

The two bedroom units at The Camlin are very had to come by. I just looked, and the first night open in a two bedroom is October, and that is for one single, stand alone night only.  Reservations for less than a week can only be made 10 months out, and I would not count on that in the summer months.

I have used Hotwire for Seattle before with good luck.
I also suggest http://www.seattleoasisvacations.com/ and then search for:
Belltown Court Condominiums

My friend owns a unit here that they have for Husky games and visiting their kids. Free parking and they do have a pool. There is a cleaning fee and the Seattle taxes added on.


----------

